# Can't find these 3 on Planfinder....



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Couldn't find these plants in the Plantfinder feature... looked in other places, but couldnt find them either.

Pic 1: Which Echinodorus is this (the 2 bunches next to the Vals)?
Pic 1: Next to the above, left of the Lotus, what is it? it looks like an Echinodorus, but has dark green leaves and the back of the leaves are maroon/dark red.... it could be a crypt, but which one?

Pic 2: The stem plant to the right (3 bunches). It has rounded leaves, and the highest leaves when under stronger light get a bit of pink color....

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

? Ech Cordifolius
? Bacopa caroliniana


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

f1ea said:


> Pic 2: The stem plant to the right (3 bunches). It has rounded leaves, and the highest leaves when under stronger light get a bit of pink color....


The three bunches to the right is emersed Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

drug said:


> ? Ech Cordifolius
> ? Bacopa caroliniana


I think you're right on the Echinodorus Cordifolius.
On pic 2, there is Bacopa caroliniana, but the one i can't (couldn't) ID is the 3 bunches next to it.

Rotala Rotundifolia emersed? 
wow i wouldnt have thought about it, as they had it fully submersed when i got it. Also, on my other R. Rotundifolia, the round leaves are much smaller. But saw it here http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=186

Thanks guys!

Now all i need to ID is that dark green/maroon echinodorus/crypt.......


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump for the Echinodorus/crypt looking plant.

(pic #1, between E. Cordifolius and Lotus).

The stem and leaves look like an echinodorus, the leaves are dark green on top and maroon on the bottom. It's beautiful.


----------

